# Mojo Critter Help!!!



## Brycesnwb (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, so I broke a capacitor on the electronic board of my Mojo Critter. I just need a picture of the original board on someones Critter to see what size capacitor I need to replace it with since I destroyed mine. I'm prety good with electronics so I can just solder a new one in once I figure out what size it is. Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll look at mine tonight and let you know............


----------



## Brycesnwb (Sep 13, 2012)

It's the capacitor right beside the chip. I would imagine they used the same kind of cap on the other side of the board but i just wanted to make sure so i don't destroy the chip with too much voltage. Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your suppose to shoot the coyote , not the mojo critter ! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

man sorry about this, I entered this info the other night but must not have hit the post button......it's a 47 micro farad 16 volt cap. Radio Shack has them if there's one close to you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> man sorry about this, I entered this info the other night but must not have hit the post button.....


I have done it.... LOL I hate when it happens!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> man sorry about this, I entered this info the other night but must not have hit the post button......it's a 47 micro farad 16 volt cap. Radio Shack has them if there's one close to you.


You're so old it took that long for the signal from your brain to reach the finger, and that was using a shortcut. LOL


----------



## Brycesnwb (Sep 13, 2012)

hey, thanks a lot man. I dont know what I wouldve done without the help. Ill be trying to get it fixed tmrw.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> You're so old it took that long for the signal from your brain to reach the finger, and that was using a shortcut. LOL


you got that right, that and I've had 7 hours of sleep since last Friday.............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Brycesnwb said:


> hey, thanks a lot man. I dont know what I wouldve done without the help. Ill be trying to get it fixed tmrw.


let me know if you have any issues or can't find a cap. I've got seven of these on hand.


----------



## Brycesnwb (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok, so i picked up that cap tonight. I put it in and its still not working. Could someone just post a picture of the board on here so I can take a look. The cap that needed replaced was the one beside the chip. It was one of the disc caps not the usual can shaped ones.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry, I thought you needed the electrolytic cap, I'll get you the picture you want late tonight, I get off at midnight.


----------



## Brycesnwb (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe the electrolytic cap on mine is a 2.2uf. Thats kinda why I want a picture so I can make sure the MOJO didnt change their boards.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's a fair picture of the board in mine....









the 104 number translates to a 0.10µf cap


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Your suppose to shoot the coyote , not the mojo critter ! LOL


Shows the gun shoots accurate!?


----------

